# Condemned sign



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been looking for something to fill the space in my front yard and I think I have found just the thing. I was riding through Ogden, a very historic city with a lot of old buildings, this weekend and saw a sign in front of one of the building with papers posted all over it. I took this idea and adapted to my haunted house theme.

I had an old baby changing table bottom in my garage, went out and bought a couple of 1X3's, painted the changing table's bottom brown with paint left over from making my boarded-up windows, drew-in some "plank" lines and "nails" with a magic marker, a couple strips of danger tape, and there you have it, a condemned sign.

It looks great lit by my spooky lamp and casts some great shadows on the front yard. The lamp on top was just a test and also looked great with a red buld in it. Of course I will add spiders webs to it when I set-up my haunt. I printed-out a couple of "notices" but would like your inputs on what would look nice and creepy posted on my board&#8230;.ideas??

BTW thanks to everyone for their ideas and suggestion in my other thread "What to do with my front yard".


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe some graffiti? - taggers always get to things like that...


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

great idea!

Perhaps age the paper with a coffee/tea method? Looks too clean and new...


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

NecroBones said:


> great idea!
> 
> Perhaps age the paper with a coffee/tea method? Looks too clean and new...


I was thinking the same thing NecroBones, I'll give it a try this weekend. Otherworldly, I couldn't do graffiti if I tried but, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

